# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Maxima Medisch Centrum (Veldhoven)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Maxima Medisch Centrum (Veldhoven)
De Run 4600
Veldhoven

Bezoek de website van Maxima Medisch Centrum


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Maxima Medisch Centrum.*

----------


## Nikky278

In dit ziekenhuis ben ik vaak geweest. Meer voor anderen dan voor mezelf. Maar over het algemeen ging alles daar wel goed. Mijn vader komt er regelmatig voor chemokuren en is erg te spreken over het personeel en de gang van zaken.

Ook erg fijn dat ze tegenwoordig een extra balie hebben om ponsplaatjes te laten maken, scheelt weer een hoop wachten... Niet iedereen die daar werkt is even klantvriendelijk, er is er eentje waarvan mijn haren overeind gaan staan, maar de meeste zijn gelukkig wel erg vriendelijk  :Smile: 

Xx

----------


## hamapijzi

Er zijn in dit ziekenhuis, c.q. laboratorium dossiers verwisseld waardoor een goede vriend
van mij een prostaatoperatie (kanker)onderging waarbij tevens de lympheklieren werden weggehaald, terwijl naderhand bleek dat er geen sprake was van kanker. Er bleek daarna een identiek geval te zijn geweest.

----------

